# 45 mercury jet



## hotshotinn (May 23, 2012)

Got a line on one in like new condition for great price.The moter has remote starting switch,tiller handle with extention and power tilt an trim.Anyone has one of these moters?This is 60hp power head and they call it 45jet,some have called them 60/40.If so please tell me about yours.I may buy and replace the 40 Johnson off my boat.My 1648 Alumacraft is light and will go evin faster with this moter onit =D> allready took the hp rateing sticker off sometime ago [-X :mrgreen:


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (May 23, 2012)

Yeah it's a 60/40. 59 cube 3cylinder. Not a bad motors. Very hard to mod anything on them. 
Never had one out run my 40hp rude though. :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## Canoeman (May 23, 2012)

Lil' Blue Rude said:


> Yeah it's a 60/40. 59 cube 3cylinder. Not a bad motors. Very hard to mod anything on them.
> Never had one out run my 40hp rude though. :mrgreen: :lol:



Really ? 

You have had a 60/40 Merc on a *identical* boat as yours and your 40/28 outruns it?


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (May 23, 2012)

16' 42" .80 gauge 40/28 rude vs 16' 48" .80 gauge bottom with .63 gauge side 60/40 merc. So the merc the lighter boat. Yes, out runs them EVERY time. Been beat by a couple 60/40 johnsons on 17' 48". mercs can't touch my boat.


----------



## Canoeman (May 23, 2012)

Same layout? Bare bones i assume.. ? 

or did the merc have a 300 lb dude driving?


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (May 23, 2012)

bare bones with a 130lb guy in it. they just don't do as good with a jet pump as a omc. dead stop to 1000ft had it by a boat length easy.


----------



## Canoeman (May 23, 2012)

Lil' Blue Rude said:


> bare bones with a 130lb guy in it. they just don't do as good with a jet pump as a omc. dead stop to 1000ft had it by a boat length easy.



Nice.. i have seen some of your videos running.. 

After the 1000' mark does the merc gain?


----------



## jerseyjimk (May 24, 2012)

I have a mercury 60/40 2 stroke on my Polar Kraft MV1680AW,its a great motor.Lots of torque,my boat tops off at 34 with just me and gear in it.If your 40 now is a prop,the prop will be a faster motor.But A jet isnt about speed,it's about going where a prop cant take you


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (May 24, 2012)

1000' and it's not gaining a inch on me. mine was still pullling.
jerseyjimk, my 40hp is gotta pump on it. runs in the low 40's love that little motor. :mrgreen:


----------



## jerseyjimk (May 25, 2012)

Lil Rude blue ,i was talking to the person who started the thread,I'm sure your boat is fast on the water.I'm not looking for speed,just wanted a dependable motor


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (May 26, 2012)

Badmouth Mercs all you want. While your modding yours trying to go faster,I'm out on the water fishing and having a good time. My 115/80 is in its sixth season, running the same plugs as when new,and has never missed a beat. Have not put a wrench to it yet.Take the cover off and it looks brand new. How much more dependable can you get.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (May 26, 2012)

Don't be hatin cause you drive a slow merc. :lol: I don't try to make mine faster, I have made it faster. Fast enough I've had 150hp merc that wouldn't line up with it.
Just thought jerseyjimk was asking if mine was a pump, didn't mean nothin by it. Don't mean nothing by any of this.
hotshottin just made the comment the merc woulld make his faster, I was just telling him it won't.
You asked how to get more dependable... buy an OMC!!! :roll: :lol: :mrgreen: 
Hope everyone has a good memorial day weekend.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (May 26, 2012)

Not hatin' on anyone. Obviously you didn't comprehend what you read. Six seasons,same plugs,never missed a beat,not one wrench put to it yet. Why would I want something I have to work on? By the way,if my whole rig weighed only 500lbs,instead of 1345,I'm sure it would top out near 60 instead of 40mph. But, it's not a raceboat. You have a safe time on the river this weekend.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (May 26, 2012)

I knew what you was sayin I was just being sarcastic. Probably come across as a smart butt. Sorry about that. Seriously meant it as joke . I know most people want a motor they don't have to touch. I like to rib merc guys a little bit (ok maybe alot :lol: )
My boats by no means a race boat, just a quick riding boat, I can still catch a fish out of though.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (May 27, 2012)

Same here Rude. Just giving it back. No hard feelings. Someday I'll have to get down south and we can meet up to do some cruisin'. I'd like to see your little rocket(I actually like fast boats). Be Safe out there.


----------



## hotshotinn (May 29, 2012)

hay i been thinking =D> I getting a price ona neew Mercury 40 jet and a 40 Yamaha.I called some dealers for priceing and prices are all over the board :shock: Must be most dealers just sell packages and not just moters.I get ahold of one and he tells me Yamaha has scratch an dent sales on their moters and this can save me big money and taht is good.I not rule out the 45 mercury jet and I have not gave up on rebuilding my 40 OMC yet but if a good deal comes by on a new moter then why not?


----------



## hotshotinn (Jun 15, 2012)

send pm to me with price.


----------



## LowHoler (Jun 18, 2012)

jerseyjimk said:


> I have a mercury 60/40 2 stroke on my Polar Kraft MV1680AW,its a great motor.Lots of torque,my boat tops off at 34 with just me and gear in it.If your 40 now is a prop,the prop will be a faster motor.But A jet isnt about speed,it's about going where a prop cant take you



WOW!
That's quick!


----------

